# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Hoofdpijn, hersentumor?

## hoidag

Hoi ik ben 15 jaar,

Iets meer dan een jaar geleden kreeg ik last van een piep in beide oren, in principe niet zo raar want ik ben DJ en droeg nooit gehoorbeschermers.... Ik heb toen een testje laten doen en hier kwam uit dat ik een lichte gehoorbeschadiging heb, valt mee te leven. Een maand later was ik wat aan't zoeken over oorsuizen, want ik maakte me er best wel zorgen over, en daar stond dat een mogelijke oorzaak een hersentumor kon zijn. Ik was meteen ontzettend bang, een week later kreeg ik hoofdpijnen, altijd aan de rechterkant. Ben toen naar een opticien geweest (op aanraden van mijn ouders) en daar bleek dat ik min 1 had en dat de hoofdpijn daar wel eens van zou kunnen komen. De bril/lenzen draag ik eigenlijk nooit, maar heb ook niet echt het idee dat het effect heeft op mijn hoofdpijn, ondertussen heb ik nog steeds dagelijks hoofdpijn aan de rechterkant en ben ik nog steeds heel erg bang dat ik een hersentumor heb en denk ik er bijna dagelijks aan. Mijn ouders vinden het allemaal maar onzin en ben tot op heden nog niet naar de dokter geweest... wat denken jullie?

----------


## Wendy

Je hoofdpijn zou te maken kunnen hebben met oorsuizen. De oorzaak daarvan hoeft niet te liggen bij een hersentumor, maar zoals ik jouw verhaal lees meer bij harde muziek. Om het uit te sluiten kun je wel bij de huisarts langsgaan. Veel sterkte.

----------

